# Pooch Test Pictures and some questions/concerns



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I have two does and it has been 60 days at least since they were bred. I have pictures of when they came to live with me on May 16. I wish I had some from before that. They were with the buck at the end of March and the breeder said she didn't see them come into heat after they were separated from him. I hope it's been long enough.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Pictures*

they look pregnant to me


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Pooch Test Pictures*

Oh, thank you Stacey. I was hoping you would say that. :leap:

Can't wait to hear other opinions but I from reading old posts and looking at the before and after I do see a difference. Especially in Rosie's pictures.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Ok, I figured I would just add a question to this thread. I spoke to the breeder about their previous pregnancies when I purchased them and she seemed to be surprised at the size at birth of their kids. Lily(white) had two big twins she said and Rosie(red) had one big buck. Is there a way I can feed them so that their kids aren't too big? She fed them all in large groups and the way they act about food I could totally see both of them being sort of bullies about it. Especially since they were larger than their herdmates (ND).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

A big portion of the growing big happens in the last month of pregnancy. I personally feed a greater amount of grain 1mo before and 1month into pregnancy then cut way back and just feed a little grain until they kid then up it again.

I would take care to watch condition if they are heavy to start with I would not feed more up front. If they start to loose condition then I wouldn't cut back as much. :wink: This is just what worked for me. I had 6 kids born here and all came out not too big but nice and healthy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the kids do the most developing a day 60-120 after that I drop them down to almost nothing till after they kid. This is because as freedomstarfarm said that the kids do the most growing in size in the last month


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

so I am wondering--how much is a cut back? how much is a good amount? 

For some reason I have had a hard time figuring out the amounts to feed our goats (lots of diff. opinions on-line). I feed mine all the same right now (the whole 4 of them). I feed 1 large flake of 3 string alfalfa 2x's a day (they split this), free choice sudan & a full 3 acre pasture. 

In the evenings I feed 1/2 cup of good grain (has the correct ratio for calcuim/phosphorus), loose minerals in the grain buckets, 1/2 cup of boss, and I give my preggo doe some cracked corn sprinkled on the top. 

I am thinking maybe I could up the grain?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if they are looking healthy with that amount then I wouldnt up it. The grass, browse, alfalfa would be their main diet and is best for them.


----------

